# Transfer box



## Mick E (Sep 7, 2014)

In need of a transfer box in good condition to be used on R32 GTR but fitted to R33 gearbox (not sure if there is any difference). Has anybody got anything?

cheers


----------



## Mick E (Sep 7, 2014)

Bumpetey bump! If no one has one does anybody know who can overhaul mine?


----------



## MGT Motorsport Ltd (Aug 19, 2005)

Mick E said:


> In need of a transfer box in good condition to be used on R32 GTR but fitted to R33 gearbox (not sure if there is any difference). Has anybody got anything?
> 
> cheers





Hi Mick



We have some in stock give us a call:thumbsup:.


Regards MGT


----------

